# فحص المعادن الثقيلة في الغذاء



## ستار جابر (24 نوفمبر 2010)

فحص المعادن الثقيلة ( الرنش )


*للمعادن (**Ag.As.Bi.Hg.Sb.**)*​







*يجري هذا الفحص لكافة المواد الغذ1ئية المطبوخة وغير المطبوحة والمواد الغذائية المصنعة والخام والجافة .*
*المحاليل المستخدمة :*
*1 **-**HCL 5% **2 - **HCL 10% **3 - ايثانول 4 - ايثر*
*طريقة العمل :*
*1. **نوزن ( 5-10 ) غم من النموذج*
*2. **يضاف حوالي 50 مل من محلول **HCL**5**%*
*3. **تؤحذ قطعة نحاس وتغسل ب **HCL**10** % وتجفف وتوضع في البيكر00 ويوضع البيكرالحاوي على المواد اعلاه على**Hot. plat** لمدة ثلاثة ارباع الساعة **.**وقريب الجفاف .*
*4. **يطرج النموذج وتؤخذ قطعة النحاس وتغسل بالماء ثم بالايثانول ثم بالايثر ثم تفحص:*
*أ‌. **اذا تكون لون رصاصي فضي دلالة على وجود **Hg*
*ب‌. **اذا كان اللون رصاصي لماع دلالة على وجود **Ag*
*ت‌. **اذا كان اللون ( اسود ــ ازرق ) دلالة علو وجود **Bi*
*ث‌. **اذا كان اللون اسود دلالة على وجود **Sb.As*


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة


----------



## guypanal (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور..وتسلم


----------



## بسام ياغي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور للموضوع الرائع


----------

